# Court circuit Macbook pro ?



## Witty (5 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'avoir un souci sur mon MBP (acheté il y a 1 an et demi):
Branché sur l'alimentation et posé sur mon lit, je le déplace légèrement et il s'éteint soudainement, et la led d'alimentation s'éteint. Je le rallume, la session s'ouvre au bout d'un certain temps, tout parait normal sauf:

- Ventilos à fond en permanence
- Pas de led d'alim, et icone de batterie avec un X ("aucune batterie n'est disponible")
- Reset de la date et heure, ainsi que de mon mdp wifi

Donc j'imagine qu'il y a du avoir un court circuit, et que le macbook est pour l'instant alimenté par la batterie même si elle n'est pas reconnue. En revanche je ne comprends pas pourquoi les ventilos tournent à fond.

Est-ce un problème connu/documenté ? Je pense être encore sous garantie, puisque le MBP a moins de deux ans.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Sly54 (5 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

La garantie chez Apple c'est 1 an, extensible à 3 ans par l'Apple care.
Tu peux tenter une réinitialisation de la PRAM.


----------



## PDD (5 Mars 2012)

Garantie de deux ans en Belgique si machine achetée à la FNAC (ou autre part que chez Apple)...


----------



## Witty (5 Mars 2012)

La garantie légale est de deux ans constructeur pour tous les biens de consommation, non ?

Quoi qu'il en soit, le problème fut réglé aussi vite qu'il est venu, une simple réinitialisation SMC a suffi pour tout remettre en ordre 

Merci à tous!


----------



## Sly54 (5 Mars 2012)

Witty a dit:


> La garantie légale est de deux ans constructeur pour tous les biens de consommation, non ?


Non, c'est pas aussi simple 





Witty a dit:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, le problème fut réglé aussi vite qu'il est venu, une simple réinitialisation SMC a suffi pour tout remettre en ordre


Super


----------



## CFH (3 Mai 2012)

Witty a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'avoir un souci sur mon MBP (acheté il y a 1 an et demi):
> Branché sur l'alimentation et posé sur mon lit, je le déplace légèrement et il s'éteint soudainement, et la led d'alimentation s'éteint. Je le rallume, la session s'ouvre au bout d'un certain temps, tout parait normal sauf:
> ...



J'ai exactement le même problème mais manque de chance je n'arrive pas à solutionner le problème, j'ai essayer les quelques facon de faire que j'ai pu voir ici ou là mais rien n'y fait mon ordi reste toujours dans le même état. 
Auriez peut être une solution à m'apporter, je tiens à préciser que je suis très novice en informatique voire mauvais. Essayer donc de me parler comme si j'étais un débutant. 
En vous remerciant par avance.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Mai 2012)

CFH a dit:


> Auriez peut être une solution à m'apporter, je tiens à préciser que je suis très novice en informatique voire mauvais. Essayer donc de me parler comme si j'étais un débutant.


Le lien direct : réinitialisation du contrôleur de gestion du système (SMC)


----------



## CFH (3 Mai 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Le lien direct : réinitialisation du contrôleur de gestion du système (SMC)



Je viens d'essayer cette solution mais rien n'y fait le problème persiste toujours si bien que je me demande si je fais bien l'opération, ou peut être qu'il existe une autre solution?


----------



## Sly54 (3 Mai 2012)

CFH a dit:


> Je viens d'essayer cette solution mais rien n'y fait le problème persiste toujours si bien que je me demande si je fais bien l'opération, ou peut être qu'il existe une autre solution?


Si tu as appliqué la solution donnée dans le paragraphe "Réinitialisation du SMC" (situé vers le bas du lien précédent, donc en choisissant soit

-"_Réinitialisation du SMC sur les ordinateurs portables Mac dotés dune batterie amovible_"
soit,
-"_Réinitialisation du SMC sur les ordinateurs portables dotés dune batterie que vous ne devez pas retirer vous-même_")

il n'y a pas de raison pour que tu aies mal fait.


----------



## CFH (3 Mai 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si tu as appliqué la solution donnée dans le paragraphe "Réinitialisation du SMC" (situé vers le bas du lien précédent, donc en choisissant soit
> 
> -"_Réinitialisation du SMC sur les ordinateurs portables Mac dotés dune batterie amovible_"
> soit,
> ...



Oui en effet j'ai fait ca, et mon ordi en est toujours au même point, je sens que j'ai vraiment la poisse. Mais merci pour le tuyau.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h48 ----------




CFH a dit:


> Oui en effet j'ai fait ca, et mon ordi en est toujours au même point, je sens que j'ai vraiment la poisse. Mais merci pour le tuyau.



C'est tout bon, j'ai réussi à réinitialiser le bordel, merci beaucoup pour le conseil, je me voyais mal me retrouver avec un mac en moins. J'ai mal compris le déroulement de l'opération, et finalement je m'en suis sorti. Bref, encore une fois merci.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Mai 2012)

CFH a dit:


> J'ai mal compris le déroulement de l'opération, et finalement je m'en suis sorti. Bref, encore une fois merci.



Content pour toi


----------

